# ...the unveiling



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

my 4th VAG build...
this ones been going on now for a little over 3 months 
this project has been one of the best yet, with top notch parts and one hell of a car. 
the wheels just got here and finished off the project...for now.
http://www.focused-fotos.com blog for the build & all parts used.
*the mod list-
*
engine:
-neuspeed pflow intake
-neuspeed intercooler hard pipe
-neuspeed turbo inlet hard pipe
-neuspeed dog bone engine mount
-forge machined BOV spacer
-a&l 3" stainless down pipe with cat delete
-custom 3" stainless test pipe back system by babe's muffler
_1 magnaflow 3" in/out race can
1 magnaflow 3" in, 2x2.5" out race can_
-2x3.5" dual wall angled japanese stainless tips
-custom stage 2 tune by singh autosports
suspension:
-h&r coilovers with custom settings
-h&r front sway bar
-h&r rear sway bar
-negative 3.5 degrees of rear camber
braking:
-355mm rotora front 2 piece floating double drilled & slotted rotors 
-4 piston rotora front calipers
-OEM spec rotora rear double drilled & slotted rotors w/black hubs
-hand painted red rear calipers 
-ss lines
-motul fluid
wheels:
-20x9" DPE st-10 monoblock with custom rear concave
-235/30/20 toyo t1r's
-tpms
exterior:
-custom matte black grill
-custom brushed emblems
-custom matte black mirror caps
-custom matte black rear reflectors
-custom turn signals
-custom LED puddle lighting
-custom ruby red smoked tails
-ziza LED license plate lighting
-euro gold coast front lip w/custom matte black splitter
-euro gold coast side skirts
-euro gold coast deck lid lip
-euro ecode clear corner housings
-6000k xenon low beam lighting
-3000k halogen fog lighting
-3000k turn lighting 
interior:
-black suede headliner & decklid
-brushed aluminum race pedals
-R36 dead pedal
-neuspeed short shift kit
-custom shifter shaft
-defi boost gauge w/white LED lighting & cup
-custom LED interior lighting
-22% window tint
-ipod interface w/silver ipod video nano
*thanks to-
*
-toyo tires
-rotora braking
-neuspeed performance
-kurt at babe's muffler for the custom stainless test pipe back exhaust
-jags at singh autosports for the custom tune
-manu at DPE wheels
-eric at supreme for sourcing parts and sponsoring the car
-bruce, robb, and ken at BRRacing for all installation and sponsoring the car
-focused-fotos/adam's rotors
-justin, sam, ben, & my amazing fiancée kathy for photo/video assistance
the 3 videos-
the bay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7_ocr0od8E
the interior: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMm4tOyKkOI
the garage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoYv-kQltog
rollers:
































the yard:
































































































































details:
























the goods:








the latest from the garage:










































































_Modified by remembertofocus at 9:47 AM 1-29-2010_


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

LEGIT!
Car looks sick man! Congrats on finally finishing the CC


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

.......You win.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ...the unveiling (boneshop)*

oh sheit! heavy hitter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

The car looks sick. Best one I seen to date. Good job


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (snow blind)*

gorgeous! The wheels remind me a little too much of the stock mazdaspeed 6 rims though, other than that I love it.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ...the unveiling (MBH)*

Nice work man, love the wheels I wish I had the money for some DPEs. Hows the ride on the H&Rs without the locking collars and perches? When do we get a sound clip of the exhaust?


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Most extensively modded CC to date on U.S. shores and dare I say one of the best looking. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

The so called music, IMHO, was quite offensive, but your video was really well done.
Nice car.
David <><


----------



## bornsincere (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (DavidPaul)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the Build.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Rae. 
This legendary build needs a legendary mc.
You win on both counts.


----------



## vertexTO (Nov 15, 2009)

Sickest CC ever








Great build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NeeD MorE BoosT (Mar 29, 2007)

That is hotttt very well done


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (NeeD MorE BoosT)*

Win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Need I say more?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (ccollantes)*

Wow, this car is beautiful. Well done.


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (boneshop)*

...agreed. You win. That is a sick forking ride! What i love about it is that yes, it does look like it has been modded, but it does not look over the top. Kudos for that! The reality is...that car is a beast!! 
P.S. My car just told me that it wants to be your car.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

DAMMMMN.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

very nice!


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (caj1)*

Nah. You need to put 22s on it.


----------



## plate58 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Toyally Official, a most xcellent job.


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (plate58)*

Baller....
Love it.


----------



## mkouzmin (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: ...the unveiling (mkouzmin)*

very nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
right click save as


----------



## voulksguy (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Im glad to see the final product Adam.... This is by far your best project!!!
You did your homework and it paid off!!! Well DONE!!!! 
Cant wait to see what else is in store!!
Cheers
Loren


----------



## Novitec (Nov 14, 2009)

Ya, that's the nicest/cleanest/meanest version I've seen yet too. Its the first time I've liked 20's on a CC as well. That concave center hub portion looks really cool.. Do I dare ask the price for 4 of those? do they come in 19's?
BTW, my wife says your CC is the best so far too.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

with DPEs they werent cheap. DPE makes wheels in pretty much any size and offset youd like. Great wheels too.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

The more I look at this car, the more I like it. I've checked this thread like 5 times now, each time I catch myself looking through all the pictures - again, very well done















edit: answered my own question with a bit more reading -euro ecode clear corner housings
They really set the car off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MBH at 3:22 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## KingstonCC (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MBH)*

Fantastic car . Excellent quality and specification . 

CC or any make - model - this car rates very high on my list of faves !


----------



## Draw007 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lot's of cash dropped on this ride. He must have saved a bunch with Geico...


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

Best looking CC.


----------



## simlolgeo (Mar 16, 2008)

best CC. Inspiration.


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

Flat out Bada$$! I agree though a bunch of cash spent. Did you get any HP numbers from the engine mods?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

dyno to come


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

WELL DONE!! Very WELL DONE!!


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (TCM GLX)*

very very hot setup . Inspirational http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ...the unveiling (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Hows the ride on the H&Rs without the locking collars and perches?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

incredible. best coilover set up I've driven yet. 
but the ride height should be a med/low setting, not a maxed out with modified collars/perches. I do not reccomend h&rs...it's just off the shelf a3/mk5 units.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

So wait you are on the H&Rs right? Or did you get something else?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

that's what you asked about right? see mod list...


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thats what I thought but the only "off the shelf" parts are the shocks and struts not the springs. The weight doesnt vary enough for new shocks and struts but the balance will vary enough for different spring rates that and more people wanting comfort over aggressive on this car (as the aftermarket people think).


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*









these Euro smoked tailights would look killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ yup...already been discussed. thinking about it.
i'm not sold on the idea and like red tails that match my red BBK...we'll see.


----------



## Blacky1002 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

I really like the front grill! how did you do it? And is there a way to get a dark VW singn as well?
btw, GREAT BUILD!


----------



## Barros VeeDub (Feb 7, 2007)

amazing car man. my only, although very minor gripe, is the tails. i wish they were smoked.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

newest cut of the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7_ocr0od8E


----------



## PhillyCC (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Car looks perfect...nice job!


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Amazing... Best wheels so far for our cars... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

WOW! Wish this was my car!







Great work!


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)

Your car looks great! I never really liked 20's on the CC before but it looks perfect on yours. I guess it's all in the drop. 
2 questions for you, you mentioned -3.5 camber in the back. Did you need special camber bolts or is it easy to dial that in on the CC?
Have you had any passengers in the back? I love how your wheels tuck just a little in the back and want to know if you had any rubbing w/ extra weight.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

stretched tires, proper camber, and custom offsets were perfectly dialed for zero rubbing with a full.
camber was adjusted w/alignment.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

GREAT photography, and excellent car.
Just by browsing your site, I noticed we have a couple things in common. (nice to see you're a fellow Nikonian)
I'd like to pick your brain on a few things concerning my CC, if you're available.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*smoked euro tails..*

Is there anyone selling the smoked Euro tails, yet? I've been aching to do that look, but didn't want to paint or go through the headache of attempting custom tint.


----------



## A601 (Sep 18, 2009)

How did you get the orange reflector out of the headlight, or is it the euro spec lights? And the turnsignals, are they tinted or what? Your car is Amazing


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Sevarg they are R-Line Tails and should be available once they start selling the R-Line models. 
His Headlights are Euro Spec and his turns are tinted.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

Thanks man. R-Line...so that means they're going to be expensive, right?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ start your own thread. 
...and try reading. the OP was listed for a reason.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

You got to fix that camber on the rear! Nice job!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

fix? haha...


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Yeah can you post interior shots. Would love to see how LEDs look.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice reverse rake
I kid... kinda. Nice shots! In 3 months that's one hell of a build.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

****in a man. beautiful.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

wow
bravo!!!


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just came


----------



## 1TsMeJP (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome Job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the wheels.


_Modified by 1TsMeJP at 3:01 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (1TsMeJP)*

Looks great Adam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaseTheMace (Oct 17, 2007)

boss


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (JaseTheMace)*

Str8 ballin














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tonyny (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Thank you for showing us the potential of the CC.


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

Just noticed you put the Forge BOV Spacer on there? How's that working out? I remember reading on here that the Forge BOV Spacer isn't meant to be used on the CC???


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Sparda29)*

That car is pure











































Nice job bro.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *Sparda29* »_Just noticed you put the Forge BOV Spacer on there? How's that working out? I remember reading on here that the Forge BOV Spacer isn't meant to be used on the CC??? 

nah...thats just a troll under some bridge posting about something they heard another thread state. these cars work fine with em.
i've had hybrid DV/BOV's and spacers on ALL of my turbo VAGs without any problem.
i myself love the sound of a turbo car and have never had ANY issues with em.
not to mention the model car is irrelevant, its a standard TSI turbo 4...FSI, TFSI, etc. these spacers (the correct model of course) and/or hybrid valve replacement work, but is preference of owner as well.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

wow....saw this on Hellaflush...just plain sick...me wants one....


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Stunning CC- best one to date! Only advice I'd give is to lower the front a bit to get rid of the reverse rake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

it's not reverse rake, it's the fender lines...
look at the skirt and ground, perfectly level. dropping the front would be rake and i'm not into it.
the COs as mentioned are maxed out without collars or perches. bags to come.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

It's reverse rake- but I understand your position. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it airred out.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Its not reverse rake, rake is the body angles more towards the front or back, which its not. The fenders on the car are higher in the front than the rear because of the turning of the front wheels it reduced the risk of hitting a bump and the fender contacting the tire. So you are wrong, its not reverse rake.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ thank you...
same happens on most all cars. bimmers are notorious even at stock ride height. its something you only notice when the tuck occurs on the rear wheel/fender line on actual low cars. rack is common on American muscle from rear race slicks and a mean down angle. this car is dead level.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Its not reverse rake.

Aesthetically speaking, yes it is. 
The point I'm trying to make is when you close up the wheelgap like you've done, you need to even out the front/rear tire to fender spacing. Doing so would perfect the look you've got. The stance is great, but it could be perfect.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

...moving on.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Aesthetically speaking, yes it is. 
The point I'm trying to make is when you close up the wheelgap like you've done, you need to even out the front/rear tire to fender spacing. Doing so would perfect the look you've got. The stance is great, but it could be perfect. 

First, the car looks great!







Second, there is always one in the bunch that is right no matter what. looks like this is the guy...


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

Made it onto the HellaFlush home page. Congrats!!!
http://fatlace.com/hellaflush/....html


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ...the unveiling (mikegilbert)*

on "rake"... 

_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Aesthetically speaking, yes it is. 
...you need to even out the front/rear tire to fender spacing. Doing so would perfect the look you've got. The stance is great, but it could be perfect. 
 truth


----------



## Friedrich1985 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: ...the unveiling (snow blind)*

best looking volkswagen! well done sir. i want a CC now


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

And Im here trying to convince my wife NOT to trade in our passat for a CC


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: ...the unveiling (ECR32)*

looks mint !!!


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ...the unveiling (mk3boy)*

you forgot to add 
"custom license plate by state of california"
to your list


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ...the unveiling (LeBlanc.)*

it's even funnier that you blogged about the plate.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

is it guy? what are you getting at...


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Uh Oh. Midwest vs. West Coast coming up.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_Uh Oh. Midwest vs. West Coast coming up. 

not at all. i lived in santa clara at another point in my life.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (LeBlanc.)*

i'm reminded of UneekTT...


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (LeBlanc.)*

uniqtt has morphed.


----------



## rs_t (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (boneshop)*

Love the stance and the colour! 
I allso like the fact that you "dechromed" the grill, as I hate chrome on modern cars. Have you considered to do something to the rest of the chrome? Personally I think the chrome on the doors and the rear bumper should be painted the same colour as the car, and the window trim in the same black colour as the mirrors and the grille. And while your at it, paint the grillsoround the same colour as the car and keep the ribbs black..








Just some small details that would make a sick car look perfect in my eyes..















As soon as the need for the wagon is over in about a year, I sure will be getting a CC


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

THAT! is how you mod a car. That crushes everything else I've seen thus far


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Absolutely beautiful! My favorite to date. I have to throw in the towel now.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (EvoVEnto)*

Nice!!! Makes me want to go get a CC.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: ...the unveiling (Veedubin02)*

Adam, you dirty SOB. didn't even tell me you were going to a Dub.
Looks very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matsloan (Dec 4, 2009)

Best CC I have ever seen. CC's are a wicked car.


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (grine19)*

Still baller. 
MAN that car is hot


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Where did you get that custom matte black grill? I want one.


----------



## TheRealSpike (Dec 9, 2009)

Defenitly on my top 10 favorite looking CCs. Nice. Good Work.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

update:
ruby red smoked tails are complete.
working on a very DOPE addition to the interior before a big feature shoot...stay tuned!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

black suede headliner & decklid are complete
edit:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4696694


_Modified by remembertofocus at 2:15 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Where'd you get the ecode headlights?
And did you use VHT Nightshades spray tint for the sidemarkers and rear reflecters?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ germany & no


----------



## mdre83 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

When do we get to see the shoot?
What did you use for the tinted refelctors / indicators?
Best looking CC I've seen!
Cracking work!


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_^ germany & no

What did you use to tint the side markers and rear reflectors?


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

im freakin amazed at how much nicer the grill looks in black.
nicely done all around!


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: ...the unveiling (Veedubin02)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

suede headliner is a nice touch!! Beauty of a ride...congrats!!!


----------



## ckcasap (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Unequivocally the hottest and classiest tuning of a CC I’ve seen yet!
I’ve wondered when some Euro-Tuner would leave their mark on this car in a way those of on the street could put to the road. And low and behold… from our own Shores someone has done a outstanding job! Finally a model to work towards! 
And RTF, thanks for being so open about what you’ve done and documenting it for us. I've made my list and will begin implementing a task list from all your efforts. 
*Simply Magnificent!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i know i'm a bit late...but what a beautiful CC...if i were to have done one....i swear to you it would be exactly like that! perfect OEM goodness


----------



## GFURM (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Any chance we can get a sound clip of that exhaust>?!?!? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

the video clip has plenty of exhaust note...


----------



## GFURM (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

link please?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

read the thread man


----------



## ninjapants (Mar 2, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just fapped all over the place


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (DavidPaul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DavidPaul* »_The so called music, IMHO, was quite offensive, but your video was really well done.
Nice car.
David <><


i was actually going to ask who that was on the track in the vid...lol...some good hip hop, none of that weak sauce new ish...
awesome job with the ride.


----------



## apollo436 (Jan 21, 2010)

wow~
Pretty nice~


----------



## Seventhundersrx (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Amazing build!!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

what's the reason for the bump? is there something here new and revealing?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

I didn't, the guy above me did. 
I posted more current pics with the new tails since this thread keeps getting bumped...is that ok with you?


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Bump all day, the car continues to make me drool!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

i will be on "the strip" the next four days if you would like to to ask me then.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

whatthe**** is the strip tough guy?


----------



## ccdreamer (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Its a good thing your car looks good because your attitude sucks.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

haha...you guys are ridiculous. 
read one post out of context and i'm the bad guy!
love it.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

So how about a preview to the next set of wheels.....


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

still in the works!


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

haha..thats vtex for ya!


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_haha...you guys are ridiculous. 
read one post out of context and i'm the bad guy!
love it.

LOL... Its funny to me too. hard to tell tone in a post. 
keep doing your thing. they can't knock the car so the next option is to knock the owner.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_i will be on "the strip" the next four days if you would like to to ask me then. 








your an idiot 
To the OP, you planning on making it to any of the dubfest this year?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

too far for me, maybe wuste tho


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

keep getting messages for those who didn't read thru the thread.
updated the OP, and linking here:
the 3 videos-
the bay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7_ocr0od8E
the interior: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMm4tOyKkOI
the garage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoYv-kQltog
and an interior shot:










_Modified by remembertofocus at 9:46 AM 1-29-2010_


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

@ Remembertofocus
How did you end up getting the shifter that low??? Really liking that look and have been considering doing the same...
Thanks


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (G-ReaL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-ReaL* »_@ Remembertofocus
How did you end up getting the shifter that low??? Really liking that look and have been considering doing the same...
Thanks

I'm betting cut and tap ,plus somthing extra ?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

done it to all my cars...call it the adam mod.
its custom machining to the shifter shaft that not only shortens it but allows for the knob to be remounted like factory. 
paired with a true short shift kit its like a race car...most people have a hard time with it.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

I know this has been discussed before but there is just something that is not quite right about the stance. And we all know how stance is important to us DUBBERS - - 
I know the point has been made that it is LEVEL. That's fine, but we can see that this car has been built with primarily aesthetics in mind. So in this case, the LOOK of the stance should be adjusted (i.e. the front should be (or appear to be) slightly lower than the rear. 
FACT is - it just looks a little saggy in the back -


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08VWEGG* »_That's fine, but we can see that this car has been built with primarily aesthetics in mind.

primarily aesthetics because i didn't go BT?


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

The diameter of the back well is different, so that lends to it as well. I think photos exaggerate the issue more than when you see it in person.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (kdeering)*

^ it's settled a good 1/2" more now too.
theres deff more gap up front, but i'm not into rake...
in the end, this cars stance will trump anyone's other than a bagged set-up.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Wow! that was a really fast response! Good for you - you are very passionate about your car -








Some of your previous posts suggest you are a little less than courteous - With such a nice build - it's too bad you are not a better ambassador for modded VDUBS...
Yes, yes we know "it's all in the blog", but your responses could be cleaned up a little bit








Relax a little - http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*

^^
amen....and pass the jack daniels.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_
in the end, this cars stance will trump anyone's other than a bagged set-up.

I mean this line right here just really shows your character.....You should be embarassed...


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*

my car gets critiqued down to some of the most minor of things, and when it comes down to it i can't reply?
i'm simply getting at that most of these cc drivers or even other dubbers making repeated mention to such topics are quick to point a finger but the stance is still more dialed in than most...whats to be embarrassed about? 
frustrating sure, but its expected...its part of posting publically with all the syscal and eberts of the modding world floating around, half of which don't actually touch their own cars.
i'm not worked up, never have been...nothing to relax about. 
stop, read, click, and pause before everything is assumed, especially over text on the tex. 
just because i don't thank each reply or http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or x2 or cater to each and every single question doesn't mean i'm the dick
...and as we've already covered, my documented build i posted and put a great deal of time & effort into for all to see/use/reference sure easily gets overlooked. awesome.
whats funny is the threads getting bumped, read, viewed...the pictures downloaded, the notes made, the blog visited, the videos played the IMs/emails sent, and the inspiration spread.
but i'm the *******, yet this thread alone not mentioning the 15-20 started and posted all over the world reach many and help others in the community with their projects.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Well said. I think this has been a learning lesson for you.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_
in the end, this cars stance will trump anyone's other than a bagged set-up.
 ugh...


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (snow blind)*

not a convincing argument. a nice car, "and who cares in the grand scheme of life", does not give license to be an a**hol*. get over yourself.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_get over yourself.

back atcha stud


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

infantile. expressing lack of confidence in life.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: ...the unveiling (Veedubin02)*

FRESH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## powernerd (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*

Awesome work!


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: ...the unveiling (powernerd)*

Awesome, well done build! Stance is Bitchen in my opinion, looking forward to the new wheels, hoping they are truly staggered, run a big ass wheel in the back!


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

What % tint is that?


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*

What size wheels are you running?


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*

How did you get the grill to look like that?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: ...the unveiling (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_
http://www.focused-fotos.com blog for the build & all parts used.
*the mod list-
*
engine:
-neuspeed pflow intake
-neuspeed intercooler hard pipe
-neuspeed turbo inlet hard pipe
-neuspeed dog bone engine mount
-forge machined BOV spacer
-a&l 3" stainless down pipe with cat delete
-custom 3" stainless test pipe back system by babe's muffler
_1 magnaflow 3" in/out race can
1 magnaflow 3" in, 2x2.5" out race can_
-2x3.5" dual wall angled japanese stainless tips
-custom stage 2 tune by singh autosports
suspension:
-h&r coilovers with custom settings
-h&r front sway bar
-h&r rear sway bar
-negative 3.5 degrees of rear camber
braking:
-355mm rotora front 2 piece floating double drilled & slotted rotors 
-4 piston rotora front calipers
-OEM spec rotora rear double drilled & slotted rotors w/black hubs
-hand painted red rear calipers 
-ss lines
-motul fluid
wheels:
-20x9" DPE st-10 monoblock with custom rear concave
-235/30/20 toyo t1r's
-tpms
exterior:
-custom matte black grill
-custom brushed emblems
-custom matte black mirror caps
-custom matte black rear reflectors
-custom turn signals
-custom LED puddle lighting
-custom ruby red smoked tails
-ziza LED license plate lighting
-euro gold coast front lip w/custom matte black splitter
-euro gold coast side skirts
-euro gold coast deck lid lip
-euro ecode clear corner housings
-6000k xenon low beam lighting
-3000k halogen fog lighting
-3000k turn lighting 
interior:
-black suede headliner & decklid
-brushed aluminum race pedals
-R36 dead pedal
-neuspeed short shift kit
-custom shifter shaft
-defi boost gauge w/white LED lighting & cup
-custom LED interior lighting
-22% window tint
-ipod interface w/silver ipod video nano
*thanks to-
*
-toyo tires
-rotora braking
-neuspeed performance
-kurt at babe's muffler for the custom stainless test pipe back exhaust
-jags at singh autosports for the custom tune
-manu at DPE wheels
-eric at supreme for sourcing parts and sponsoring the car
-bruce, robb, and ken at BRRacing for all installation and sponsoring the car
-focused-fotos/adam's rotors
-justin, sam, ben, & my amazing fiancée kathy for photo/video assistance


----------



## NOVED (Jan 30, 2008)

holy **** what a car... bravo for making one amazing looking ride.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_ doesn't mean i'm the dick 

Your smug and lofty attitude makes you the dick. What happened to modesty?
You are condescending in almost every single post you make. I've bit my tongue for a long time after reading your posts.
Your **** does stink, and your CC is not that big of a deal. Get over yourself.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (DavidPaul)*

Wow... Silver done right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jt203 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

Since I'm at work and don't have time to read through all five pages of this post... what was the total cost of the build??


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (jt203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jt203* »_Since I'm at work and don't have time to read through all five pages of this post... what was the total cost of the build??

Ha ha...Prepare yourself for this guy to respond to you with some d-bag comment...


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (MBH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBH* »_
Your smug and lofty attitude makes you the dick. What happened to modesty?
You are condescending in almost every single post you make. I've bit my tongue for a long time after reading your posts.
Your **** does stink, and your CC is not that big of a deal. Get over yourself.









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*

Hey lets all be d-bags in response because its the cool thing to do!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
jt, personally I wouldn't answer that question if it was me. No need to put that much information out there.


_Modified by Veedubin02 at 5:29 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

I'm just looking forward to new wheels on this... big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (snow blind)*

Me too - can't wait to see the new wheels - post 'em up as soon as you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

$3333 takes the wheels...
wrapped, TPMS, & shipped


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08VWEGG* »_
I mean this line right here just really shows your character.....You should be embarassed...










Hah


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (MBH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MBH* »_
Your smug and lofty attitude makes you the dick. What happened to modesty?
You are condescending in almost every single post you make. I've bit my tongue for a long time after reading your posts.
Your **** does stink, and your CC is not that big of a deal. Get over yourself.









LOL


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (LeBlanc.)*


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

one day......


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (Brett_CC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett_CC* »_one day......

^ What does this mean???


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*

i hope to get my cc to that point one day. Many thousand were spent for all of those parts and he is sponsored. I would love to be sponsored.


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (Brett_CC)*

Just be thankful you are not him...and don't have to be embarrassed at a place where people might know how you act on vortex...
I would hate to be this guy at a show with my car -


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*

You mean winning the show? 
If you disapprove of him so much why are you always bumping this thread up?


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: (08VWEGG)*

Do you have your new wheels yet? Please post pics!!! 








Do you have to wait to sell your DPE's until you are able to buy new ones??? Just go for it!


----------



## tommy mush (May 14, 2006)

ADAM YOUR CAR CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL, ONE QUESTION THOUGH, I NHAVE BEEN SEARCHING FOR TWO DAYS NOW AND CANNOT FIND YOUR HEADLIGHTS ANYWHERE, CAN YOU PLEASE GIVE ME THE NAME OF THE PLACE YOU BOUGHT THEM AT? TOMMY


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (tommy mush)*

Dude turn off the caps lock.
You can pick them up from OEMPlus.com or tmtuning.com


----------



## tommy mush (May 14, 2006)

Sorry about the caps . but the eyesight isnt what it used to be


----------



## Red98GTiVR6 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

When someone asked if you used VHT Nightshades spray tint for the sidemarkers and rear reflectors, you just said "no"
Can I ask what you did use, or is it a secret?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

paint


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Since were on this thread. Anybody catch his article in this months eurotuner?


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (dj_cronic_metal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_cronic_metal* »_Since were on this thread. Anybody catch his article in this months eurotuner?
Sure did.. much deserved props Adam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my luck the copy I got is f'd up however... looks like it was bound incorrectly and the pages are off... the one photo of his ride is cut off on the right







not cool


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*

Bad ass shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fultonjt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (remembertofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remembertofocus* »_paint

Classy.


----------



## chapin04 (Apr 5, 2010)

nice


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

one of the worst watermark intrusions ever.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

can i see an engine bay shot?


----------



## Golfedd (Aug 24, 2010)

epic bump coming up as this has laid dormant for some time!... anyway, looks very nice and mean as hell in the rolling shots! fair play to you, nice metal!


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous build man, congrats on a job well done. When your a Vdubber your just a Vdubber, for the money vested in this you could have got a nice new m3 or something. When you love the brand you just love the brand.

Frankie


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Good photo shooting. Make any CC look good.

P.S. I think your rear axle looks bent, you might wanna have the dealer take look.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Quite an interesting read/thread opcorn:

By the way, who else thinks the rear wheel is way off? Is that for 'stance' as well?


----------



## wobvintage3 (Jun 10, 2005)

Called negative camber.. Allows for addition tire fender clearance when going down and out...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

wobvintage3 said:


> Called negative camber.. Allows for addition tire fender clearance when going down and out...


... And I read somewhere that excessive camber angle can also lead to increased tire wear and impaired handling.


----------



## Golfedd (Aug 24, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> ... And I read somewhere that excessive camber angle can also lead to increased tire wear and impaired handling.


thats true, as in a straight line the tire isn't flat and level so the inside wears much quicker. However around a corner as the weight shifts it results in the tire being pushed flat a level for maximum contact and grip and = better handling. HOWEVER this only occurs if camber is setup correctly, not saying that this CC isn't set up correctly as the camber does an important job here. 

Can the OP confirm if it's the correct amount for the track? or is it slightly to much - camber for the effective use on a track?


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

Golfedd said:


> thats true, as in a straight line the tire isn't flat and level so the inside wears much quicker. However around a corner as the weight shifts it results in the tire being pushed flat a level for maximum contact and grip and = better handling. HOWEVER this only occurs if camber is setup correctly, not saying that this CC isn't set up correctly as the camber does an important job here.
> 
> Can the OP confirm if it's the correct amount for the track? or is it slightly to much - camber for the effective use on a track?


The OP has sold this cc. He has long moved on to an Audi A4 I believe.


----------



## ucantccme (Mar 16, 2011)

Totally HOTT!! Love it. Gr8 JOB!


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

true inspiration


----------



## GUTTERDUB (Feb 18, 2011)

It's easy to get defensive about something you are passionate about, personally I find his attitude kind of refreshing. He is a pioneer in CC tuning, every other similar individual who has stepped into new territory has an "ego". I guess when we step up and match or better his ride we can take the crown away, but IMO his CC is current king and reigning champ. 

That being said, I agree with a little rake on the CC. Body lines do not run level...


----------



## my08egg (Apr 25, 2011)

*news wheels?*

Does this guy have new wheels yet or what? would love to see something new on this car - (maybe even the reverse rake finally fixed!) :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

And I came.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

my08egg said:


> Does this guy have new wheels yet or what? would love to see something new on this car - (maybe even the reverse rake finally fixed!) :thumbup:


he sold this car a while back.


----------



## Tekniec (Aug 13, 2005)

Very very nice, I am a big fan, I'm surprised you didn't throw on the projector headlights.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

somehow was unsubscribed to this and just stumbled upon it...

car was sold back in october and we've since built our S8.

...to those asking about the new wheels, this THREAD was created way back when.

if you wanna check out our latest project: ROTORS8


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

sorry to bring this back up, but are those the H&R's meant for the CC or are those the MkV ultralow setup? 

thanks


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

MK5/A3 H&R's...they are *not* UL's


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay thanks, may I ask what you did to get them to go that low, or is it a trade secret?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ I suppose...perch delete in the rear. (no adjustment possible) fairly common when unsatisfied w/rear height and gives another 1/2-3/4" drop. 
fronts are maxed our w/o lock rings.


----------

